# Ksyrium Equipe Freehub Body Question



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

How do you lube/adjust the bearings on a Mavic freehub body? The users guide supplied with my wheels does not cover this, nor can I find any info on the Mavic website.

I have a set of Ksyrium Equipe wheels. I have about 2K miles on the wheels and have never lubed or adjusted them in any way. The freehub body has gotten stiff. It still freewheels but there is enough drag in it that when pedaling backwards with the bike on a workstand it starts to turn the rear wheel. If you hold the wheel stationary and back pedal, it will still freewheel but the top run of chain starts to go slack. The bearings in the hub and freehub body both feel very smooth, but the freehub is stiff. It feels like I need lighter lube.
Is there a way to adjust this?
Is there a way to inject lighter lube into the freehub body?
Where can I find an exploded view of this setup so I know what I am getting into before I just pull it apart?
My instincts tell me to pull the freehub body and soak it in a light lube, spinning it periodically to thin out the lube that is already in there. Is this the right course of action?
Thank you in advance for your help with this.


----------



## KILMISTER (Mar 12, 2010)

www.tech-mavic.com

login: mavic-com
password: dealer

Here you will find exploded views, parts ref. and service instructions for all Mavic products since 1997. I would recommend to clean the inside of the freehub body carefully, paying attention to the pawls and springs that might "jump out" when you pull the body. Not much lube but a light one is needed, you will need loctite to rassemble the axle properly.

It is a quite easy operation, but if it has gotten stiff, either it is very dirty inside or one of the springs might be damaged, it happened to me with 10,000 km, you can find it at your LBSs, it is sold with the pawls.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Perfect!*

KILMISTER, this is perfect. Many thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Problem solved & Follow-up question*

Armed with the tech docs, I pulled the freehub. Cleaned everything and relubed. Very easy to do, about 10 minutes. Much improved.

The freehub was basically dry so the drag appeared to be from friction with the rubber seal at the inboard end of the assembly.

My follow-up question is how important is it to use Mavic's "mineral oil"? I used Tri-Flow. seems to work just fine.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Mineral oil*



Stogaguy said:


> My follow-up question is how important is it to use Mavic's "mineral oil"? I used Tri-Flow. seems to work just fine.


The term "mineral oil" is simply a bad translation from the French. It means "oil from the ground" which is, IOW, petroleum based. Any oil will do, as will a mix of oil and lightweight grease. The latter is what I prefer because it lasts much longer and gives you a quiet freehub.


----------



## house (Oct 19, 2007)

I can't get the mavic website to even open.
I have [easily] performed this service on my Ksyrium SSC SL's, however my equipes seem to have a different mechanism. You put the allen key in the drive side but the non-drive side just has a nut. Trouble is, turning the drive side just undoes the non-drive side and hence the drive side won't allow the freehub off. So how do I get the drive side off?


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Try the dealer site*

Try the dealer site listed by KILMISTER:
www.tech-mavic.com

login: mavic-com
password: dealer

This has all of the tech docs. If it will not load, try dumping all of your cookies or using another browser. I am using FireFox 3.6 and it works just fine.


----------

